# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Hẹn gặp ae Sài Gòn caefe...

## ngthha

Mình cũng là dân kt, đam mê cnc. 
Sang tuần mình có dịp lên SG mua ít đồ. Nên mình muốn hẹn ae đam mê CNC uống cafe tám tí...Vào hôm thứ sáu (11/04) ae nào rảnh cho mình xin số đt để tiện liên hệ. Rất vui được gặp các bạn.

----------


## CKD

> Mình cũng là dân kt, đam mê cnc. 
> Sang tuần mình có dịp lên SG mua ít đồ. Nên mình muốn hẹn ae đam mê CNC uống cafe tám tí...Vào hôm thứ sáu (11/04) ae nào rảnh cho mình xin số đt để tiện liên hệ. Rất vui được gặp các bạn.


Bạn đang ở đâu mà tiến về SG?

----------


## ngthha

Mình ở BL. Rất vui đc làm quen với ban.

----------


## CKD

Aha.. hôm đó minh đi công tác rồi... T7 hoặc CN thì may ra..
Chúc bác cafe vui.

----------


## Gamo

Bác cho xin số bác đi, em nhá máy  :Smile: )

----------


## CKD

so có sẵn dưới sign đó bác

----------


## Gamo

À, em hỏi bác ngthha vì bác ấy muốn rủ  :Smile: )

----------


## ngthha

Hi.hi...số của mình đây: 0915632863

----------


## ngthha

Có bác nào nhã ý ko ta...

----------


## Gamo

:Smile: ) ong len SG cu goi toi, di cafe, anh em tan doc. Ong co gi hay thi nho mang theo khoe luon nhe :x

----------


## Gamo

ông cần con driver MA860H thì nhớ liên hệ bác Quảng gấp, bác ấy còn mấy con á

----------

